# String Ensemble



## Symphonical (Mar 15, 2013)

This is a composition for String Ensemble AKA Variations in 3 parts for 13 Strings.


__
https://soundcloud.com/reuben-rowlands%2Fvariations-in-3-parts-for-13-string-instruments

The instrumentation I specified was 3 Violin I, 3 Violin II, 3 Viola, 2 Celli and 2 Doublebasses. I'm just going to leave this here as it is. I really like feedback because I'm a young composer who hopes to constantly improve so it would be appreciated if you listened and tell me what you think of it! Enjoy!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is my opinion:

file:///C:/Users/John/Opinions about TC compositions/String Ensamble by Symphonical.txt


----------



## Symphonical (Mar 15, 2013)

Aramis said:


> Here is my opinion:
> 
> file:///C:/Users/John/Opinions about TC compositions/String Ensamble by Symphonical.txt


Yes, OK, haha. I've given a link to my soundclound now!


----------



## Bored (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow really good! Reminds me of pokemon in some ways. You know when you enter a new city or town. Then the second part reminds me of when you're outside in a cave. xD

You have good transitions and all the instruments fit well together. One recommendation is to maybe try to move out of one tone or key in the piece and burst out into a major. Instead of resting and then switching appropriately.


----------



## Symphonical (Mar 15, 2013)

Bored said:


> Wow really good! Reminds me of pokemon in some ways. You know when you enter a new city or town. Then the second part reminds me of when you're outside in a cave. xD
> 
> One recommendation is to maybe try to move out of one tone or key in the piece and burst out into a major. Instead of resting and then switching appropriately.


Thanks! I'm afraid I'm not familiar with anything Pokemon never mind its music but it's a very popular franchise so I'll take it as a compliment!

This is my first ever completed fugue so I was very engrossed in trying to nail the modulations so that didn't even occur to me but thank you for the recommendation!


----------



## Bored (Sep 6, 2012)

It was an upmost compliment. 

You have great talent, keep it up


----------

